

What is the best Domain Name Registrar? - zippyz

So, I've used Network Solutions, I've used Godaddy, and both fall short for various reasons I'm sure you are all familiar with.<p>Network Solutions is overpriced for what is now mediocre DNS hosting (I'd say even Godaddy is better for this now), I remember the days when you registered through Internic directly.<p>So I'm wondering, is there a really good DNS registrar out there that is not overpriced?<p>I'm willing to pay a bit more for quality, but not  UltraDNS pricing ($50 / mo entry level).<p>All suggestions appreciated.
======
HarshaThota
I like <https://www.gandi.net/>

------
cuero
<http://iwantmyname.com/>

